# 2 cats for urgent foster care .. please help ..



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi everyone

This is my very first post on this forum .. and so much hope someone somewhere can help me.

I lost my home where I'd lived for 16 years. Without going into too much detail - it was a Peabody Trust Cottage in West London with a lovely garden -- and the original tenant, a good friend of mine. went abroad to his family for a while, became very ill with cancer and is dying and is too ill to travel back. Peabody Trust - heartlessly - have evicted him because it is not "his sole residence" at the current time.

I fought to the last minute, hoping that I could stay - that they would accept me as the tenant as the rent had been paid up to date ... and it still seems unreal. I have moved to a studio flat with a shared kitchen and bathroom - and I cannot have my cats here. I have 4 elderly cats who were born where we lived - the mother, her daughter - and her 2 sons. The mother is 14 -- she was born there, as I had her mother. And her "children" are 13 ... so elderly cats, but healthy and strong. However, due to all the chaos -- I completely forgot to update their vaccinations - and therefore cannot put them in a cattery. I have provided them with winter cat houses I purchased - but they seem not to go in them, but sit outside their sealed up cat flap and follow my neighbours around, puzzled and probably frightened .. 

I am awaiting a flat with a garden, where I can move to in the next 2-3 months. 

A kind lady in London has offered foster care for 2 cats - and I have chosen the mother and her daughter - because they are close and I am taking them to her on Sunday. I now urgently need to find a foster carer for the 2 boy cats. 

Please can someone help us ... I am devastated. They sit outside the cat flap, which has been sealed. And they are not attempting to get into the cat houses with their blankets at the next door neighbour's house (all the cottages have little patios, so they would be sheltered and warm inside the cat houses with their blankets etc.)

Naturally - if required - I would pay for their stay - pay their food, pay any vet bills if necessary .. anything.

I do hope to hear from someone on here 

Thanks very much
Ingrid


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is so very sad. I would offer if I didn't live so far away. Can you not take the two boys with you and keep them in one room?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone help?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you tried these people and similar charities that foster

http://www.cinnamon.org.uk/cinnamon-trust/


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

I tried - as my very first attempt - to have them here with me ... and they were so distressed. There they were - unable to get space between each other, used to going out of the cat flap if they had a conflict ... and also I have a young (neutered) boy cat here with me - that I have had since he was 2 weeks old. He is very temperamental - probably due to being hand reared. He is extremely attached to me - and is not very good around the older cats - when we were in the cottage, if ever there was a conflict - they'd just go outside and create space. Here there is no possibility of that ... How far away are you Ang?? ... I would not hesitate to drive quite a distance if it meant the cats could be safe until I have relocated.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ingrid, Im in Yorkshire. Not only that but I have ten animals, four dogs and six cats. It wouldn't be ideal for them, and if they are not used to dogs, it would be so stressful for them. What about your old neighbours? Would they take them in short term. I know you wouldn't be asking on here if it was that simple! 

Im just hoping another member that lives nearer, without dogs, can help. Its so cold at night now, and they are too old to be living outside.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

We do have some cat breeders on this forum who may have room in an outdoor heated pen.


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

I will try Cinnamon Trust on Monday ... definitely.

And yes, it is too cold .. I bought 4 hot water bottles, filled them this evening and put them inside the cat houses where their blankets are (not new ones - their old ones that smell of them) and I am so hoping they will find their way into the houses - they are made of wood, I have insulated them with padded silver foil .. I tried to put them in there today - carrying them in - but they got frightened and ran off ... 

My old neighbours are helping - they are looking out for them - have "given" me a patio to put the cat houses on behind a curtain .. and one neighbour has opened her cat flap so they can run inside - it's 5 little cottages in a row, surrounded by a small enclosed communal garden - so they are safe as such -- I am just so frightened that they will persist trying to get in through the cat flap and not go into the cat houses in the patio right next door to my former cottage.

I just want to take them all up here to my room right now .. but I know it is going to end in disaster like before. I completely understand why you can't take them ... obviously -- but thanks for caring and for your suggestions .. very much appreciated.

Best regards
Ingrid


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

How do I get in touch with them?? the cat breeders?? As I say, I would be willing to drive them almost anywhere ... I love my cats - and I wish so much that i could find a temporary place for them to stay while I sort myself out ... it is very distressing.

Do you think I should post on the other threads as well??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are both the boys ok to live together in an outside cottage.
I live in Oxfordshire and have many cats with me at the moment but just trying to rearrange some space, so if they can live together this will give me more options.


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Catcoonz

Absolutely !! ... they would be fine living together -- they are brothers and have always shared space with each other .. as long as it is warm and safe .. they would be fine  ... They have no conflicts with each other .. 

Please let me know if you really think this could be a solution for my lovely cats ... 

Can I safely give my contact details on here?

thanks very much
Ingrid


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't put your details on here.
I will be back in a second with my mobile number, then once you have it I can delete it.
Just spoken to my daughter, she said outside pen is not suitable so we could work it so both cats have her bedroom at night and have free run of the kitchen during the day.

I am home all day anyway as due to health reasons I am unable to work for the rest of this year. x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ingrid, you need to make 25 posts very quickly in order to then send a private message. Just hop round the forum, making posts til you reach 25


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

haha .. I will try to get into the fora and post a whole load of posts . ... this is wonderful news now ... and so fast ... I am so grateful to you and to the lady in Oxfordshire who has kindly offered her help ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My mobile number is xxxxxxx

Give me a text and I can phone you back, or phone me if you wish.
I will delete my number once you have confirmed you have written it down.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC is a long standing and respected member of this forum. She has rescued so many cats in need and your little ones will be well looked after. She is just recovering from a serious illness, so I know she will need help with their food


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks so much .. I have taken it down ... 

I will call you tomorrow as it is rather late now and you must be tired ... I am so very very grateful to you ... 

And to you Ang ... thanks so much !!!


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

I have sent a text now ... please confirm receipt ?

Thanks, Ingrid


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes received a text, will call you in a second. x


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

And naturally ... without question .. I would be more than happy to give their food .. I will come with loads of food - and would pay for all their other needs .. I am working and would be a pleasure to provide for them ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Both cats are now sorted, coming to me on Sunday xx


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

Just to update // we had a conversation .. and I am probably bringing cats up to CC on SUnday ... absolutely wonderful !!! 

Thank you .. again xxx


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

and now ... I think I can sleep .. knowing all my cats will be safe  ... I am so relieved i could cry .. thanks Catcoonz and Ang2 xxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do get some sleep, I promise to take good care of them both for you until you are able to have them back. xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Been babysitting tonight and have just come home to read this thread - what a brilliant happy ending! So pleased for all of you xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I have just read this thread from start to finish, to begin with I was feeling so sad and helpless, but it has ended so so well!! I am so pleased, I really am xxx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I slept like a baby. I would have been frantic at the thought of those poor old gents out in the cold. This forum is just a wonderful place when people come together and make things happen


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi ... I do hope you see this !! ... My phone's had some sort of "nervous breakdown" ... never ever happened before ... where numbers are lost ... I saved Catzoonz' number and there were several text messages - they have all disappeared - please would you get in touch with me ??

I have tried to call a number just now that I phoned on Friday evening - but I am not sure whether it is the right one - I sent a text message and left a voice message too

Please would you contact me when you see this ??

Thanks so m,uch
Ingrid


----------



## Ingriduk (Oct 9, 2015)

and just want to thank everyone again -- just saw updates with well wishes ... and I hope to speak with Cat later this morning  ...

and will update once all the cats are safe and sound ..


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't wait to hear more later on, hope all goes well today xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just spoken to you as I read this, see you Wednesday. x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Just spoken to you as I read this, see you Wednesday. x


So pleased x


----------

